# On Vacation -



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Just wanted to let you all know that I leave today for my anniversary vacation get away. I am finishing up barn stuff now and DH shoul dbe home shortly and then we are gone. We will be back Sunday sometime, so not sure if I will be on the board Sunday or not until Monday.

Take care all weekend - stay out of trouble - and give all of your goaties kisses and treats!

If anyone needs me you can text me at 509.499.5828

Allison


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We will all miss ya,.........Allison...........have a great.................fun .....................fantastic time.................  We want details when you get back...........well not all of them......LOL :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha Toth - I will take alot of pictures.

I am really scared to leave as I have never left my animals for more then about 20 hours before. I have afriend who is going to stop by daily and check water, feed the dogs, and check on everyone - but I am still terrified to go. She knows horses real well - but goaties are so different and they are going to be so mad that I "deserted" them and don't come out twice a day!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know how you feel.........it is hard....  .... and you will worry....... :worried: .....it's your babies...............just try to have a great time.......... relax and enjoy...................you can call your friend once in a while and check in...............It'll be OK .............your animals will be very happy to see you ..when you get home..........................that will make your trip worth while......the home coming is the neat part.............  :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope you have a GREAT trip Allison! And I can't wait to see all the pics!! :stars:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Have a GREAT time! The goats will forget about it!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Vacation has been beautiful. We are getting ready to head hom ehere in a bit. We went to Glacier National Park and to a rodeo. Then we went to a local country bar and danced to a real nice local band. We have had an awesome time.

Saw a black bear and mule deer at the national forest and got alot of beautiful pictures! Will share proboboly tommorrow! 

Missed you all!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So glad you are having a great vacation..........Allison........  ......sounds fun........can't wait for pics................... :greengrin: :leap:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Allison, I am glad everything went well! It sounds like you had a really good time!! And I can't wait to see those pics!!! Have a safe trip home! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Really sounds like you enjoyed yourselves, have a safe trip home and be sure to rest up so you can get those pics posted :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad it went well. Get home safe. Pics are a must!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, we got home, did a head count and one was missing - found her - hanging from her head in the hay feeder - somehow got stuck. Thought that she was dead - it was my little nubian doeling - Firecracker. Her left front leg is fileted open in one spot pretty bad (to the bone - but going to try so get some suture or staples in the morning- about 3/4 inch long and 1/4 inch wide)- another small hole not worried about, and then a bad area that has many little wholes where she was rubbing trying to get herself out. She is weak in the back end. But doing good. She ate grain, about 20cc of yogurt, a little hay, and is standing. Walked her around to get the rumen going and it is moving. She received Pen inj, Vit B complex injection, Nutridrench. Also cleaned with Iodine flush, wrapped and flushed the leg. Leg is draining and no sign of infection yet. Temp is 102.0 but gum color and eye color is good. She is in the house in a kennel outside our bedroom so that we can hear any noise at all. Didn't want her to get to cold along with all this. But thank goodness this kind of thing I know what to do. That is where the vet nurse training comes in!!!!

Other then that - awesome trip. We had a lot of fun and lots of stories to tell! Will upload pics later!

Allison


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

ow . . . poor baby . . .  I have had a doeling do that too . . . trying to jump out tho, thru the feeder, got a hoof stuck . . . sprained her ankle but otherwise ok too . . . glad you enjoyed yourself tho!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Talitha - have fun with your new goaties


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad you got home safe Allison, we missed you!! Sorry to hear about Firecrackers accident, thankfully she is in good hands!
:hug:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Glad you had fun

I have a feeling Firecracker was teaching you a lesson in leaving them on their own 
:ROFL:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Poor baby!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor...........Firecracker ......  .....I think she wanted your full attention when you got home................but I don't think she intended it to be the way it turned out........I hope she heals quickly ..........

so glad you had fun... and made it back safely.....................glad to have you back.............


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks all - It is nice to be back!!!

I sure missed you all and it was so hard not to get online - but DH kept me busy. (sight seeing! :wink: ) 

I will make a thread about Fire - but all the good thoughts possible will be great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you are welcome............  ....we will wait for Pics..... :leap:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I am glad you made it home safely Allison, and I am VERY sorry about firecracker! Keep us updated!


----------

